# [Automator] Lancer youtube a partir d'aide mémoire



## yamakasiaxos (27 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Tout d'abord j'aurais 2 questions;

1) j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de verrouiller un mot clef dans un post it de l'app Aide Mémoire
Par exemple j'ai plusieurs post it et je voudrais que dans le post it rouge, le premier mot étant "YouTube" ne s'efface jamais lorsque je fais pomme A puis suppr
Est ce possible ?

2) avec automator j'aimerai faire en sorte que lorsque je tape le nom d'une chanson dans ce post it rouge, appuyer sur une touche raccourci afin de lancer automator pour selectionner tout le contenu du post it et faire click droit "recherche google"

est-ce possible de faire tout ca SVP ?

Je suis sous mac depuis 3 semaines donc désolé si j'ai un peu du mal avec les termes


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2014)

attention 
 mini warning de précaution à propos de aide mémoire

aide mémoire  est amusant , parfois pratique mais limité
ce n'est fondamentalement QUE un post it, un petit gadget d'appoint 
c'est beaucoup moins complet ou "sûr" qu'un fichier d'une appli très complete ( traitement de texte tableur etc)

exemple : tous les posts it sont dans UN seul fichier ( Stickiesdatabase)
alors que par exemple chaque texte textedit  etc a son fichier

il serait plus judicieux d'utiliser par exemple un textedit dont le titre serait Youtube ( et permanent) et contenu texte variable


--
ceci dit  dans aide memoire  comme ailleurs
selection de texte + clic droit et t'as l'option " chercher sur google"


----------



## yamakasiaxos (28 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

Oui justement je m'en sers comme post it seulement pour noter des taches à effectuer dans la journée et aussi pour noter des noms de musiques ou encore faire des copier coller

Rien de vraiment important donc pas besoin d'enregistrer les données ou autres

Par contre pour vérrouiller le mot YOUTUBE dans un de mes post it c'est possible ou pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2014)

les données aide mémoire sont sauvegardées mais pas par post it, tous dans un seul fichier
(et supression accidentelle est rattrapable , via sauvegardes )

"verrouillage"
comme déjà dit aide-mémoire c'est basique, y a même pas de réglages preferences!
ceci dit il te suffit de ne PAS écrire youtube ( et de te rappeler que ce post it là est youtubesque)


----------



## alecail (3 Janvier 2015)

Ce que tu veux faire relève plutôt de la programmation (Objective-C et Cocoa) que de l'utilisation de Stickies.

Je m'explique... Ça serait possible, en théorie, de faire un processus qui observerait tes fenêtres Stickies via l'API d'accessibilité et ferait ce que tu décris, mais en pratique, ça serait encore plus facile de créer un programme de toute pièces qui fait exactement ce que tu veux, plutôt que de tenter de faire faire à Stickies des choses pour lesquelles il n'est pas conçu.

Je regarderais demain matin si je peux le faire vite fait, si tu es intéressé.
Si ça n'existe pas déjà, genre Evernote ou les softs du genre.


----------



## yamakasiaxos (14 Janvier 2015)

Cool je suis preneur Alecail
merci de ton aide
J'ai pas trop saisie le fonctionnement d'Automator encore mais ca va venir ^^


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2015)

automator n'est pas très compliqué une fois qu'on maitrise le principe

un peu  comme des enchainements de briques lego préfabriquées


( évidemment pour des scénari complexes , la difficulté s'accroit , en particulier ordre des briques et  peaufinage de réglage de chaque brique)


----------



## yamakasiaxos (14 Janvier 2015)

Oui c'est aussi ce qu'il me semblait

Par contre j'aurais une derniere question concernant automator

J'ai un dossier ou je met les notes de frais que je scan, ensuite je les nomme avec la date le montant et le libellé

y aurait il possibilité que de cette maniere,par rapport au nom du fichier, mettre des symboles pour differencier tout ca puis que ça créer une ligne nouvelle sous excel ?
vu que je tape 2 fois la même chose, ca me paraitrai logique que ce soit possible

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2015)

symboles
OSX accepte les symboles dans les noms
en fait tous les  caractères unicode, donc aussi bien alphabets de toutes langues que dessins 
et l'ordre"alphabetique" dépendra du code unicode
(très pratique pour créer des tags sans tags, ordonner des fichiers etc )
y a des fils là dessus

excel j'ai pas (plus)
faudra voir dans les fils...excel ( c'est fou  non?)
et en precisant bien la version office
ceci pour gestion des symboles et script de ligne ou cellule
je ne serai pas surpris que ce soit particulier ( office a ses manières)
----
la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon:
site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------

